# 1955 Murray



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2014)

I posted this earlier in the project bikes forum but thought I'd mention it here as well. 

Picked this one up while in my travels of the back roads  of Va. 

1955 Murray (MOU)....thought it was a Higgins but the badge indicates Murray. Should have a Higgins badge if it was in fact a Higgins model.
Missing the tank (if so equipped), and a few other items. 
Has the dual springer vs a behive as seen on the Higgins'. Front fender does have the shrould for the springer mount and possibly ready for a batwing (but, only if it was a Flow family Higgins bike).

What are your guess as to what I have here?
Perhaps a Fleetline?
However the OG green color doesn't look like a possible option


















1956 Super Deluxe Fleetline catalog





1955 Fleetline catalog


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Strato Line*

Not a Fleet Line, but a Strato Line.. Model J26. 

As seen in the '53 Murray catalog -


----------



## kunzog (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks like the Western Flyer I just bought.


----------



## mike j (Jun 8, 2014)

That's a nice one.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 10, 2014)

J26...interesting colors in that to catalog.
Wonder if there an image of this model in an offered green color.
Thanks for the cat pic.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 10, 2014)

kunzog said:


> Looks  the Western Flyer I just bought.




That's a nice bike kunzog.


----------

